# Plattfisch und Dorschsystem



## Insektenfresser (22. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich fahre jetzt für 14 Tage nach DK (Lönstrup) und wollte mal das Brandungsangeln probieren. Jetzt hab ich mir ein paar fertige Brandungssysteme mit Weitwurfclips gekauft, und ein paar mit Impact Shield, weiß aber nicht wie die Weitwurfclips funktionieren.
Könntet ihr mir bitte auf die Sprünge helfen? 

Danke Bodo


----------



## Matrix (22. September 2003)

;+  Hää ??
Ein was, mit was ???
Probier´s am besten mal mit Wattwürmern, damit fange ich am besten.. :q 
Die karpfenspezi´s sind doch da eher die Fremdwortexperten, oder ?

Ps: bitte nicht alles so ernst nehmen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. September 2003)

Moin!
Wie genau sehen denn deine Weitwurfclips aus? Normal hängt man da den beköderten Haken ein und wenn die Montage beim Wurf auf die Wasseroberfläche trifft sollte sich der Haken aus dem Clip lösen. Eigentlich ganz einfach. 
Der Impact Shield schütz bei diesem Auftreffen den Wurm sogar so das dieser durch den Aufprall nicht platzt. Dafür kostet der Impact Shield aber auch Wurfweite durch seine nicht ganz Windschlüpfriege Form.
Ein paar Montage tipps kannst du auf meiner Seite und hier finden. Viel Spaß beim stöbern.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. September 2003)

Moin Matrix!
Das ist das zweite posting von dir heute was dem Fragenden nicht weiterhilft (siehe auch Bellyboot). Was soll das? Wenn du nicht wirklich was helfendes beitragen kannst dann unterlass solche postings doch bitte. Das Laberforum ist einige Zeilen tiefer!


----------



## Insektenfresser (22. September 2003)

@MS jetzt wo Du es sagst, den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon kam mir aber zu einfach vor. Deine HP habe ich schon öfter besucht, gefällt mir sehr gut.

Danke Bodo


----------



## Matrix (22. September 2003)

Sorry,
ich hab bis jetzt gedacht das ein bischen Spaß doch wohl
erlaubt ist...
Naja denn


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. September 2003)

Spaß ist schon ok und auch angebracht, nur sollte man Spaß klar vom "Sinnlosposting" trennen können. Hier geht es in erster Linie um sinnvolle und hilfreiche Beiträge mit denen die fragenden Boardies auch was anfangen können.
Wie schon gesagt, Spaß ist ok aber ein Laber und Witzeforum gibt es einige Zeilen tiefer. Ok?


----------



## Matrix (22. September 2003)

Alles klar...
ich gelobe Besserung.

Dann will ich das ma wieder gut machen:
@Insektenfresser:

Warum willst du mit so komplizierten Gerät fischen ??
Bei mir hat sich in Dänemark immer noch das altbewärte
einfache fischen die besten Erfolge gebracht. Je einfacher desto besser( und auch billiger). Ich würde mich schwarz ärgern bei einem Hänger jedesmal 5 € in den Sand zu setzen. Aber ich werde mir jetzt auch so´n Ding besorgen, dann kann ich ich auch mitreden#h


----------



## Insektenfresser (23. September 2003)

@Matrix,
typischer Anfängereinkauf meinerseits, ich seh mich schon wie mir das ganze Schlambamzel total verknotet beim Werfen um die Ohren fliegt. Ich hab nämlich noch nie mit ner Brandungsrute geworfen.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MichaelB (23. September 2003)

Moin,

@Insektenfresser: grad das wird ja verhindert, wenn Du die Haken in die Impact-Shields einhängst kann sich die Montage nicht verheddern. Außerdem kommst Du schon ein paar Meter weiter und die Wattis bleiben auf dem Haken statt sich auf halbem Wege in alle Himmelrichtungen zu verteilen.
Als ich diese Art der Montagen vor drei Jahren das erste Mal sah, wollte ich auch nicht glauben, daß das funzt... tut es aber!
Wenn Du wirklich noch nie mit einer Brandungsrute geworfen hast, solltest erst mal ein paar Trockenübungen machen, sprich ohne Montage und nur mit verschieden schweren Bleien das Werfen üben. Ich mache das vor jedem Brandungsangeln ein paar Mal am Strand ehe es dann "ernst" wird 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Insektenfresser (23. September 2003)

Danke, 

das werde ich machen, ich hätte ja schon ein paar Trockenübungen gemacht, aber da wo ich normalerweise Angeln gehe ist es zu eng.

Gruß Bodo


----------



## Quappenqualle (24. September 2003)

Übrigens, am besten mit relativ wenig Gewicht anfangen (z.B. 80g). Damit erlernt man das Werfen am besten. Übrigens ich hab mit den in DK erhältlichen Billigpaternostern (mehrere geknüpfte Schlaufen mit kleinen Drahtwinkeln und Gummischlauch) beim Molenangeln in DK wunderbar angeln können. Und die Wurfweite war auch OK.


----------



## Angler Hendric (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorschsystem*

hi leute ich bin seit 3 jahren brandungs angler und bei mir hat sich eins bewärt teuer is nicht immer besser billig geht auch und ambesten mit wattis (bringt schöne große dorsche oder platten)


----------



## suurhusen (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorschsystem*



Matrix schrieb:


> Sorry,
> ich hab bis jetzt gedacht das ein bischen Spaß doch wohl
> erlaubt ist...
> Naja denn




Moin Matrix,
wie Meeresangler Schwerin schon geschrieben hat, ist hier nicht die "Laberecke".
Wenn du selber mal ein Problem hast wirst du merken das solche Antworten nicht gut kommen. Ich bin zwar auch schon einige Tage angelnd unterwegs habe aber doch schon einige Fragen gehabt die hier sehrgut beantwortet wurden.
Gerade weiter unter im Bereich "Hard-und Software" habe ich schon einige Hilfe erfahren wofür ich sonst einiges an Geld hätte ausgeben müssen.
Aber lassen wir das jetzt. Sonst ufert es wieder aus.

mfg Suurhusen.

@ Insektenfresser
Wenn du mal an selber bauen denkst sehe dir mal die Seite vom Meeresangler Schwerin an oder gehe mal auf meine Seite.

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## suurhusen (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorschsystem*



Angler Hendric schrieb:


> hi leute ich bin seit 3 jahren brandungs angler und bei mir hat sich eins bewärt teuer is nicht immer besser billig geht auch und ambesten mit wattis (bringt schöne große dorsche oder platten)



Moin Angler Hedric,
das teuer nicht gut sein muß ist richtig. Ich bastel mir meine Vorfächer auch immer selber.
Aber zu den Wattis muss ich dir schreiben das die nicht immer der Top-Köder sind. Seeringelwürmer sind auch nicht zu verachten. Kommt immer darauf an wo du Angelst. In einigen Stellen in Holland kannste it Wattis nix oder nicht viel reißen. Da sind Sandspierlinge und Seeringler angesagt.

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## Agalatze (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorschsystem*

hier mal eine bauanleitung zu meinem meistervorfach

http://www.meeresangler.com/forum/thread.php?threadid=1801&page=1


----------



## dorschiie (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorschsystem*

aga ist leider der link zur hp.
stell doch bitte der zu deiner montage rein.
ich möchte mich nicht überall anmelden und dann nicht da posten.
danke


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorschsystem*

Moin Aga,
das man sich bei Meeresangler.com anmelden muß um deine Bauanleitung zu sehen weist du? Find ich nicht fair.
Wenn du das den Boardies zeigen möchtest dann kopier das doch und stell es hier ein sollte doch nicht so schwer sein oder? :m


----------



## friggler (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorschsystem*

Ich habe unter:
wewewe.kutterbord.de/showthread.php?t=254 Klick Ganz einfach
wewewe.kutterbord.de/showthread.php?t=256 Klick Buttvorfach
wewewe.kutterbord.de/showthread.php?t=270 Klick Liftmontage
wewewe. kutterbord.de/showthread.php?t=295 Klick Nachläufer
einige Montageanleitungen eingestellt, und demnächst kommen noch ein paar dazu.
Dies sind erstmal so mit die einfachsten. Einfach zu binden, fängig, und in der Herstellung günstig. Anhand der Bilder bei der Nachläufermontage sollte auch die Funktion der Clips ersichtlich werden, Statt der Schnur wird dann der Haken eingehängt.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Agalatze (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Plattfisch und Dorschsystem*

ups sorry ! das wusste ich nicht. ich stelle mal ne kopie nachher hier rein !


----------

